# CG Black luminous with pics



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi folks, I know this should have gone in show and shine, but thought it would get more exposure here.
Anyway, I've done a write up on detailing world, and rather than repeat and upload pics again, here's the link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... ost4178685


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

CG Black looks cool. Bought some last week as well but haven't tried it yet. AutoGeek had a review on it some time ago as well,

http://www.autogeekonline.net/forum...mical-guys-black-wax-1964-black-catalina.html


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

Good spot !! However, I'm glad I hadn't seen this prior to using...It looks like he's used the whole jar on his car !!! Way way too much. As I said, less is very much better.Look forward to your opinion of it


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

My TT by hdrflow, on Flickr

Used it today for AITP. Paint needs correction but very happy.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome results and great write up ... some cracking shots as well ...

do you live around Gosforth, have poss seen the car out and about??


----------



## sparkymarky (Nov 28, 2010)

excellent results!


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

I thought you'd done some god-awful wrap at first - awesome reflection!


----------



## toonmal (Aug 17, 2010)

X5TUU said:


> Awesome results and great write up ... some cracking shots as well ...
> 
> do you live around Gosforth, have poss seen the car out and about??


No, but often pass through


----------

